# What's your MIDDLE name?



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 23, 2008)

Everyone always asks "What's your name?", but I want to know "What's your *middle *name?" 
I thought it might be fun to tell each other our middle names, if we were named after anyone or a little story of why you have that name.
I'll go first....

My middle name is *Louise* and I'm named after my maternal Grandmother. I know a lot of people are named after Grandparent's but I feel extra special because my Mom was adopted when she was about 6 and she and my Grandmother were as close as any biological mother and daughter could ever be. Some people think it's an old fashioned name but I don't care, I love it. I like it so much that one of my daughter's middle names (she has 2) is Louise. 
Plus I think my name is cute, Lisa Louise. 

So, what's _your_ middle name?


----------



## Leesa (Jul 23, 2008)

Kathryn


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 23, 2008)

Mae..............I have never liked it very much but once I found my birth family and found out it was my grandmother's middle name......now I feel a bit special myself!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 23, 2008)

Lee.... after my grandma


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 23, 2008)

Marie, I always thought Denise sounded better with Marie after it.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 23, 2008)

When I'm not moonlighting as Violet Beauregard, I'm fondly known as Christine Julia. I'm named after my paternal great aunt Christine, and my paternal grandmother Julia (they were 1/2 sisters). As I get older, I find that I'm very much like both of them. 

My great aunt married, but was a career person, and never had kids. She was a fashion plate and ALWAYS looked impeccable (still does at 85 years old).  

My grandmother was a homebody, but was not a door mat, and in an era when women were career housewives and mothers, she was not just "the little woman at home". My grandfather was very strong and overbearing (they were Italian), but she never took his shit... LOL My grandmother passed about 6 years ago, and I'd give anything in the world to have her back now. I realize now what people mean when the don't appreciate something until they don't have it.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't like my middle name. It's very ...I don't know, it sounds pretentious to me for some reason. Reminds me of a 5th grader in preppy clothing who has a pony and lives in a home that has a tennis court.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 23, 2008)

It seems that a lot of us were named after Grandmothers. 
My mom told me NOT to name my daughter after her because she's not really fond of her name, Eleanor. 
But a cool thing is that when my Mom was adopted they asked her if she wanted to change her middle name and she could pick to be named after my Grandma or Grandpa (a feminized version of his name). She picked Grandpa because then her name would be unique. His name is Frederick and her middle name became Frederica.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

My middle name is Jean. My mother took the suggestion from the delivery room nurse. I hate it. I'm hugely nostalgic and sentimental and would've loved to have been given the name or middle name of one of my grandmothers (Frances Eleanor and Mary Elizabeth). I'm loving Eleanor more and more.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> It seems that a lot of us were named after Grandmothers.
> My mom told me NOT to name my daughter after her because she's not really fond of her name, Eleanor.
> But a cool thing is that when my Mom was adopted they asked her if she wanted to change her middle name and she could pick to be named after my Grandma or Grandpa (a feminized version of his name). She picked Grandpa because then her name would be unique. His name is Frederick and her middle name became Frederica.



Another Eleanor  yay...


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine is Melvin. Named after my maternal grandfather who was the greatest man I ever had the pleasure of knowing, which wasn't all that long since he passed away when I was in second grade. He was a Naval veteran, served on the U.S.S. Fiske which was sunk during WWII off the Azores by a German U Boat. He was the ships carpenter and was usually below deck 90% of the time. It just so happened that he was on the deck the day the torpedo hit and that saved his life. I got teased quite a bit about the name when I was young but I have always been proud of it.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 23, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't like my middle name. It's very ...I don't know, it sounds pretentious to me for some reason. Reminds me of a 5th grader in preppy clothing who has a pony and lives in a home that has a tennis court.




LOL

Now you've got my curiousity!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not to difficult to figure out my middle name, it's Lois, after my mother's first name. My sister's middle name is Sue, after my mother's sister's first name. So there's a little bit of nostalgia for us. I never really liked my middle name until I got older. Now I like it.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 23, 2008)

Michelle. 

Crystal Michelle. 

*starts singing the Beatles song*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dianne. My Dad and I both have first names that start with an R, and my Mom and I share the same middle name. They told me its so I'd always have a little piece of them. Aww.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 23, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lee.... after my grandma



Me too! Well, not after your grandma of course . It's my dad's middle name.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine is Susan.

It was supposed to be Doris, after one of my aunts, but my Dad decided he liked my sister's middle name so much that I should have it too, so we're both Susan.

Hand-me-down clothes and toys are one thing, but a hand-me-down middle name??? I feel so ... redundant.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine is Elaine. No reason for it, but my parents thought it sounded pretty with Ella (my granny's first name).

~Punkin


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is David. No particular reason that I know of. Just another solid biblical name.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 24, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Mine is Susan.
> 
> It was supposed to be Doris, after one of my aunts, but my Dad decided he liked my sister's middle name so much that I should have it too, so we're both Susan.
> 
> Hand-me-down clothes and toys are one thing, but a hand-me-down middle name??? I feel so ... redundant.



Doris was my mother's original middle name before she changed it after she was adopted. Her birth mother gave her the first and middle name of one of her (the birth mother's) sisters.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 24, 2008)

Nicholas. And I'm typing this because they said my post is too short.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 24, 2008)

Victoria ... for some reason I imagine an old woman every time I hear it


----------



## ioanamaria (Jul 24, 2008)

Maria, in Romania is a popular name .


----------



## virgolicious (Jul 24, 2008)

My middle name is Luzon, after my mother's sister. I always hated it as a child, but now I don't mind it because it is very unique. I often consider making it my last name and changing my name legally.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 24, 2008)

I have two middle names. Emmanuelle Ursula.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't share mine with anyone. It was given in honor of a great aunt of mine, which, as a child, seemed like a rather special and wonderful thing until I finally met her when I was 12 and she turned out to be somewhat of a racist. I didn't like my middle name much after that.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 24, 2008)

Ethel
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. stop laughing you basts


----------



## Shosh (Jul 24, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ethel
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Well Ethel was the wife of Robert F Kennedy, so it is pretty special actually.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 24, 2008)

My middle name is Marie. My mom's midde name is Marie and my daughter's middle name is Marie.


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is Anne...not named after anyone. My mom just like it.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is Elena. It's a name that goes way way way way back on my Moms side of the family. There has been someone (or a few people) in every generation that has it. oh, and we pronounce it Ee-lee-nah ..not Al-ay-na . It's Gaelic for Helen.


----------



## bexy (Jul 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't like my middle name. It's very ...I don't know, it sounds pretentious to me for some reason. Reminds me of a 5th grader in preppy clothing who has a pony and lives in a home that has a tennis court.



what is it?!!

mine is louise, like everyone else i know. its an uber popular middle name here.


----------



## The Fez (Jul 24, 2008)

Stewart; through my dad's side of the family it goes my middle name as Stewart, my dad's first name, my grandad's middle name, great-grandad's first name etc etc


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 24, 2008)

Jean: it's my mom's name.


----------



## Shala (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is Lee....after my great-grandfather.


----------



## tink977 (Jul 24, 2008)

Dawn...because I was born at Dawn.


----------



## Shala (Jul 24, 2008)

tink977 said:


> Dawn...because I was born at Dawn.



Hey baby sister!!

Interestingly enough....all my sisters and brother have first names that begin with "Sha".


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 24, 2008)

When I was born, I was Wayne Edward Jr....for a second. No one liked it, and I didn't look like it. Plus, my dad didn't want to saddle me with Junior. Thanks Dad!

My birth middle name is Joseph, named after my maternal grandfather, my Godfather, the doctor that delivered me, and my dad's best friend. 

At 16, I received the Catholic sacrament of Confirmation, and took Joseph Jerome Casimir. Jerome because it was my paternal grandfather's middle name and Casimir, because I am Polish!


----------



## jamie (Jul 24, 2008)

Michelle...it was my mother's favorite song.
Jamie was my mother's childhood friend who moved away.

(I wonder how many Michelles there are that can thank the Beetles for the contribution)


----------



## Tooz (Jul 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> what is it?!!



Never! Haha


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is Elizabeth...Diane Elizabeth..not after anyone just sounded really English and we are. Also my mom wanted to make damn sure my name couldn't be made fun of in any way shape or form...thank you mom!! 

My child on the other hand I named her middle name Joy-Ann. After both Grandmas. Pretty clever of me I thought. Jessica Joy-Ann. She really likes that she's named after them too..and it didn't cause any issues in the family..hehe.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 24, 2008)

All you're getting is E. My middle name is after one of my mother's brothers, and my great grandfather's middle name (first name is also after him). My mom claims it is after her brother, and my dad claimed it was from his grandfather...since my mom had virtually no say in anything, her version is probably more wishful thinking than anything. Regardless, my uncle would not go by that name...and my great grandfather's entire name may well be fictitious.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 24, 2008)

My middle name is Ann. I always found it a little redundant since my first name is Megan. I have an aunt named LouAnn but my mom honestly didn't think of my aunt when naming me. I think it was the name of some character in a book my mom was reading at the end of the pregnancy with me. (that's what my aunt Ginny said)
Edited to add: all three kids in my family have a middle name that starts with an A. So growing up my initials were MAP. My older brothers were BAP and CAP


----------



## diggers1917 (Jul 24, 2008)

Keith. My dads' first name. I detest it.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

Annette
a very rich, powerful, old blind, bat shit crazy aunt of mine.
i adore her.
she pretty much hates me though.

"If you want to be prom queen... better drop the extra weight!"
"Aunt Annette... I am 22 years old now... prom is long gone sister.":happy:


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 24, 2008)

Catherine. When I was baptised the church made my mother give me a saints name. Since neither Kendra nor Lee was a saints name I became KendraLee Catherine


----------



## Ash (Jul 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't like my middle name. It's very ...I don't know, it sounds pretentious to me for some reason. Reminds me of a 5th grader in preppy clothing who has a pony and lives in a home that has a tennis court.



It's Muffy, isn't it?

ETA: Mine is Nicole.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is Gayle.

Kinda off topic---
Briana's (my youngest) middle name is Mae-Lynn and I am ALWAYS forgetting how to spell "mae" :doh:


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 24, 2008)

If you're only going to post to say that you're not telling us, why bother? just sayin....lol


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine's Ray. Always liked my middle name. And in fact, one of my favorite old TV shows was _Stingray_, if anyone remembers that one.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 24, 2008)

Lynn,obivously!Named after my maternal grandmother.I love my name sooo much I use it everyday!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 24, 2008)

Mines Yvonne.

Apparently it was the name of one of my Fathers girlfriends before he and my Mum started seeing each other. Lol - how cool is my Mum to agree to that :wubu:


----------



## g-squared (Jul 24, 2008)

its Matthew, and my dad always tells me this crazy story about how he did his confirmation with the guy who is the mayor of syracuse now (Matt Driscoll),and apparently they did soething involving names and now his name is my middle name. Im not 100% i believe all of the story but i guess its kinda cool either way.:happy:


----------



## Ulfhedinn (Jul 24, 2008)

Kyle. Just because my parents pretty much said "yeah, that sounds good"


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

I wish I had a middle name. 

I'm stuck with Elisa... and only Elisa


----------



## mango (Jul 24, 2008)

*Samuel... after a paternal great-grandfather.


*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I wish I had a middle name.
> 
> I'm stuck with Elisa... and only Elisa




I have one you can have


----------



## Ash (Jul 24, 2008)

I love my mom's middle name. It's Ilo. There's a very sweet story behind it, but I think the name is lovely.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I have one you can have



What middle name would you give me?? ::happy:


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is Ione.
After my maternal grandmother - and it is my mother's middle name.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 24, 2008)

ciara. when i was born, it was my mother's favorite perfume at the time.


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, I love Ione! Ever since Say Anything with Ione Skye...one of my favorite movies.



ekmanifest said:


> Mine is Ione.
> After my maternal grandmother - and it is my mother's middle name.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> What middle name would you give me?? ::happy:



lol I cant tell you... its wrapped up in a pretty box with a bow... but you have to decide if you want a middle name that much....


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't have a middle name - I've always wanted one.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol I cant tell you... its wrapped up in a pretty box with a bow... but you have to decide if you want a middle name that much....



Awww. PLEASE! I've always wanted a middle name!!! 
Please.. pretty please with a cherry on top and sprinkles too..!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 24, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't have a middle name - I've always wanted one.



So give yourself one. Just go to your County Courthouse or however they do it in Texas and legally change your name from Sandie Zitkus to Sandie (middle name) Zitkus. People change their names all the time.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't have a middle name - I've always wanted one.



I'm glad I'm not the only one!! What would you like your middle name to be?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 24, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one!! What would you like your middle name to be?



I'm not sure. I always figured it was something your parents give you. If I gave myself a name it would be very Italian like:

Lucia
Marie
Sophia

Something like that. lol


----------



## Shosh (Jul 24, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm not sure. I always figured it was something your parents give you. If I gave myself a name it would be very Italian like:
> 
> Lucia
> Marie
> ...




Pretty names. Anna-Sophia is also a pretty Italian name and a double barrel name so you could be like me with three names.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm not sure. I always figured it was something your parents give you. If I gave myself a name it would be very Italian like:
> 
> Lucia
> Marie
> ...



Those are some pretty choices. 
I always tell my mom its not fair what she did to me and my sisters, gave us no middle names. My mom had a middle name and used it all the time. Her name is Orfa Elisa, and she hated and still hates the name Orfa because they would make fun of her name and even would call her OrPPPHA! lol. Atleast she had a back up name! Us on the other hand, dont!


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lynne.....Michelle Lynne.... (sings the Beetles song, Michelle, my bell....)

But Missy makes me much happier!


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 24, 2008)

Charles. I'm royalty. Or just really cool.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 24, 2008)

Merrill (family name).


----------



## Smite (Jul 24, 2008)

_Chaz_. Love it!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 24, 2008)

Louis

Don't like it, but don't hate it either. So there ya go!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 24, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Lee.... after my grandma



You know that's my last name, right? lol



MattS19 said:


> Louis
> 
> Don't like it, but don't hate it either. So there ya go!



THERE'S my middle name! Wait, now you all know my whole name... Lloyd Louis Lee, III! Anyone call me Trey or L3 will have a cupcake thrown at their heads... lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't like my middle name. It's very ...I don't know, it sounds pretentious to me for some reason. Reminds me of a 5th grader in preppy clothing who has a pony and lives in a home that has a tennis court.



This makes me want to know!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You know that's my last name, right? lol
> 
> 
> 
> THERE'S my middle name! Wait, now you all know my whole name... Lloyd Louis Lee, III! Anyone call me Trey or L3 will have a cupcake thrown at their heads... lol



Shouldn't have said that...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 24, 2008)

http://news.aol.com/article/girl-with-long-odd-name-changes-it/98335

Well anything is better than that one.

Anyhoo - mine is Elizabeth in honor of my Dad's mother Eleanor.


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 24, 2008)

My parents weren't hippies, but the gave me the middle name Love. René Love.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 25, 2008)

My middle name is Michelle....even though my granny called me Lisa Ann...but most people assume its Marie...Elvis fans...BLAH


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2008)

Maria......Monique Maria


have a sister Michelle Mary....another...Patrice Marie

can you say........Catholic?


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 25, 2008)

My first name is a combination of my parents' names, Gene + Rita = Gena 

My middle name is Lynn, for my mom's sisters, Linda and Gayle Lynn. 

Rose was my putty-tat who died almost 2 years ago. I'm thinking about changing it, but I've used it for a long time. And ftr, 54 is my lucky number. 

I have a good family friend who calls me Gena Marie, which I like, and she isn't the first Italian Catholic to dub me thus. When I was a kid, my Dad's family routinely called me "Gena Lynn", which I hated! I never understood why they insisted on it. Maybe they thought Gena sounded too similar to Gene. 

I've always been sort of envious of girls with acutely feminine, longer names like Katheryn, Elizabeth, Olivia, Natalie, and Penelope (remember Penelope Pitstop?). Growing up, I never heard of another Gena, and all those fun little-girl things like barettes and pencils that have girls names already on them, well I could never find MY name. When I was about 14, my mom gave me a locket that had my name engraved on it, and it is still my absolutely favorite piece of jewelry that I own . 

Anywho, now that I'm older, I've grown to appreciate my name like I appreciate myself, liking the fact that it's not very common (like me!), and that it's a product of my parents (like me!) lol. 

I'm loving reading about everyone else's names too! 

.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 25, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> My parents weren't hippies, but the gave me the middle name Love. René Love.



Aw, that's really cute. :]


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 25, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> My parents weren't hippies, but the gave me the middle name Love. René Love.



My cousin's middle name is Luba, which is love in Ukrainian. Everyone calls her Luba and not by her first name because her first name is the same as her Mother's. Why they named her after her Mother if they were only going to call her by her middle name anyway, I have no idea.


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 25, 2008)

My middle name is Marie. I was named after a nun my mom was friends with - Sister Kathleen Marie.

My mom had a lot of nun friends, and my dad had a lot of priest friends. It was a little wierd when they would come for dinner, I felt like I had to behave or God would punish me.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2008)

Leigh

.....


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jul 25, 2008)

My middle name is Ann, it is also my mom's middle name. For my first name I was named after my grandma, aunt, and my mom's best friend. Because my first name is Barbara I have heard the song "Barbara Ann" by the Beach Boys at least a million times. Even had an 8th grade teacher who sang it everyday to me.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't have a middle name.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

My middle name is Ann.... as far as I know, I wasn't named after anyone in particular.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 25, 2008)

Well was supposed to be born Robert Allen but to the chagrin of my mother I turned out to be a girl so got named Ruth Aileen to keep at least the intials she picked.
Ruth


----------



## lalatx (Jul 25, 2008)

My middle name is Faye. My first name is Morgan and I am named after Morgan Le Fay, King Arthur's half sister. My mom is really into history and clearly reads a lot. I am named after the Mists of Avalon version of Morgan Le Fay the one where she is not a evil witch trying to destroy her brother.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 26, 2008)

My middle name is Ruth, after both of my grandmothers.

Jessica Ruth.


----------



## SummerG (Jul 26, 2008)

My middle name is Grace. My paternal grandmother's name was Grace, and though she was a beautiful woman, not my namesake. My mother just always loved the name Grace and gave it to my sister (from mom's first marriage 7 years prior to my arrival) as a middle name as well. So there is me, Summer Grace and my sister Merrilee Grace.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh for crying out loud... First we'll be asked our middle names then you'll be wanting to know our Social Security numbers, birthdays, mother's maiden names and addresses.... sheesh! What next!?


...penis sizes!?







































Oh all right...












... mine is Richard. Named after my adoptive dad's middle name.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh for crying out loud... First we'll be asked our middle names then you'll be wanting to know our Social Security numbers, birthdays, mother's maiden names and addresses.... sheesh! What next!?
> 
> 
> ...penis sizes!?
> ...




Ricardo.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for crying out loud... First we'll be asked our middle names then you'll be wanting to know our Social Security numbers, birthdays, mother's maiden names and addresses.... sheesh! What next!?
> ...




Pay no mind to my kvetching Susannah...



I can be a real "Dick" sometimes...


----------



## Shosh (Jul 26, 2008)

My middle name is trouble. Yes I had to go there.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My middle name is trouble. Yes I had to go there.



With such a pretty face, how can you be _TROUBLE_?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 26, 2008)

William


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 26, 2008)

Faith...Melanie Faith. My first name was inspired by the 70s singer Melanie Safka and my mom thought Faith sounded good with it...so there ya go.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 26, 2008)

Lesley....it's my mum's middle name, and my maternal grandad's name was Leslie.


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't have a middle name. If I did my name would be way too long.


----------



## Placebo (Jul 26, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Leigh
> 
> .....


That's my sister's middle name too 

Mine is Alexander.... after Alexander the Great. 
For some reason my mother thought that by giving me that middle name, I was destined for greatness (or something). 

I sure showed her.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have two middle names...





Susannah said:


> My middle name is trouble. Yes I had to go there.



Actually Susannah... considering that you have two middle names I think "double trouble" would be more appropriate!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My middle name is trouble. Yes I had to go there.



Susannah, we share the same middle name!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Oliver. No particular reason, as far as I know.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 27, 2008)

Mine is Ann. My parents chose the name because my mother's middle name is also Ann.

So... Elizabeth (I'm named after my maternal grandmother) and middle name Ann... I think the two names go well together, so I like it


----------



## runningman (Jul 27, 2008)

Andrew. Wow. I had to post this extra bit coz my middle name was too short to post alone.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 27, 2008)

Dawn....because my mom liked the sound of it, I think...or...she secretly owned stock in Procter & Gamble...or....she was hoping that her name choices would make me become more efficient in household chores. 

"Joy Dawn, get in here and do these dishes!"


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 27, 2008)

Sheehan, it's gaelic for peace or as some websites say "small and tranquil" which as you can imagine is a great boone to my self confidence but I do like it and I'm proud of it because it was my fathers and grandfathers middle name before me, plus Irish middle names always make a good talking point and talking (when not nervous or inhebriated) is one of my better abilities


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

My middle name is Frances chosen for my Mother's favorite uncle Francis who everyone called Huck, My first name is Helen after a lady my Mom admired when she was little. My parents chose to have all of my siblings and I go by our middle names, which was a pain, because every new school year I had to explain " please don't call me Helen I use my middle name Frances". Of course I also had to tell people to spell my name F-R-A-N -C-E-S instead of C-I-S my whole life.:doh: So I guess my names are ok now that I'm older but when I was a kid I felt like I was stuck with two old lady names. Hey it could be worse I could be Helen Huck.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> My middle name is Frances chosen for my Mother's favorite uncle Francis who everyone called Huck, My first name is Helen after a lady my Mom admired when she was little. My parents chose to have all of my siblings and I go by our middle names, which was a pain, because every new school year I had to explain " please don't call me Helen I use my middle name Frances". Of course I also had to tell people to spell my name F-R-A-N -C-E-S instead of C-I-S my whole life.:doh: So I guess my names are ok now that I'm older but when I was a kid I felt like I was stuck with two old lady names. Hey it could be worse I could be Helen Huck.



that's really interesting that you go by your middle name, Sugar!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 27, 2008)

SweetNYLady said:


> Mine is Ann. My parents chose the name because my mother's middle name is also Ann.
> 
> So... Elizabeth (I'm named after my maternal grandmother) and middle name Ann... I think the two names go well together, so I like it



The same first and middle name as my sister...yes, they go well together.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

My sister's name is Robin Lynn, and as far as I know she was not named after anyone.... My brother, however, was named after our father, Robert Michael, who in turn named also named his son Robert Michael


----------



## melallensink (Aug 6, 2008)

Glen with one N.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 6, 2008)

Leigh. I see I'm not the only one.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 6, 2008)

My middle name is Leigh


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 6, 2008)

My middle name is Steven. Makes my initials ESP, I just have to think my parents planned that out haha


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 6, 2008)

My middle name is Rae, after my daddy whose name is Ray.


----------



## Trinkan (Aug 6, 2008)

My is ULF thats a old swedish word for wolf..


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 7, 2008)

It is...Tammy


----------



## Bast (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine is Zalif, but everyone calls me Z


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Bast said:


> Mine is Zalif, but everyone calls me Z



That is a very unusual name.... I like it!!


----------



## Bast (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Mariac


----------



## kitty_cat_fa (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine is Joy after my uncle Brians mother in law .


----------

